# Week until new job



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

One week until I start as a juvenile corrections officer. I'm pretty anxious about it in both the good and bad way.

My goal is going to be to go into it with a positive attitude and not let the "what ifs" haunt me for this upcoming week as well as when I start.


Positives to start with:

-I am getting my first full time job that goes with my degree (BA in Criminal Justice).

-It is an awesome stepping stone for better jobs (I'm hoping to become a probation officer in the next 5 years).

-I'll be making a lot more $ than I am now part-time at fedex.

- I don't have to do slave labor in the back of a scorching hot truck trailer at fedex.

- I am great at not spending money and being back at home means no bills and so I'll be banking my way to getting my own place again.

-Working full time in a decent job is a nice confidence boost .

- The shifts are afternoon to nighttime which my current body clock which is used to 8pm-4am shifts for 2 years in college.


That's all I got for now, hopefully once I start I can add more.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Good stuff. Nice positive list you got there.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

First day was today. It was good I wasn't nervous just really tired at the boring points. Got to be there at 6am now for the rest of the week its going to be rough. Training with a group of 10 haven't had any problem socializing. Pretty much talked to everyone and fitting in well.

Still waiting to get through most these boring generic training days and get into the nitty gritty of the actual job. I might get a little more nervous then. I'll update as it goes on.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well 2 weeks in now. I am now done with the boring training and we completed our physical force techniques and I passed the test. My partner and I (another 23 yr old college grad) volunteered to go first and we did awesome together both as the body and the one doing the motions. 

Starting Monday the next 2 weeks I will be shadowing and assisting a mentor Juvenile Detention Officer for further training then after the two weeks I will be leaving the pod of 12 on my own. 

It's got me in a general state of anxiety often. They tell you the kids can read you and have nothing better to do than watch you all day. They say your first few days on your own they are going to test you and give you hell. All this makes me anxious in both a good and bad way. It's like I just want to skip right to two weeks and be on my own so I can get the nervousness over with and get comfortable with this job to where I have no anxiety going in and my life becomes peaceful again.

I'll keep updating.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would use it as a way to learn about the people in there. Out-of-control teens are hurting kids deep down.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

^-----Very true. One time some girls were making trouble for me. They were Girls Gone Wild.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

good for you!


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I've been working on the pod and today I pretty much ran it solo. The guy working with me would just go sit outside in case I needed him. 

I did pretty well. I've been pretty strict with the kids so they know I am serious, but this job takes a mental toll on you. The strange shifts, the working odd hours,working holidays and weekends, and just constantly correcting and dealing with these kids. Not to mention the whole time you are dealing with a ton of paperwork, writing the kids up, and suicide log checks, a shift log, counts of objects, etc all while trying to keep an eye on the 12 kids when they aren't locked in their rooms.

It's definitly not an SA job considering you are on camera and under the eyes of at least 12 youth at all times. The kids will find any flaw in you and try to tear you down as well. You get numerous death threats and kids coming at you (although they rarely do anything).

I could write a ton more but just wanted to share some of the experience. One big negative that is starting to wear on me is my small social life I had before has gone to nothing due to these work hours and working weekends. I find myself bored out of my mind and almost wanting to work on my WED and THUR that I get off. Its been eating at me when Im off because its like I do all this hard work and then theres really not much to look forward to. 

But for positive thinking- Im making some money by November my benefits will kick in and I will be once again insured (and they are good benefits working for the county). I think once they do I might see therapist again to shake this depression I'm feeling of losing my college life and friends, and being back home working a job like this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hang in there, Tony99 - you are going through this to strengthen yourself. Those kids have problems. Be a role model, no matter how bad they are. 

It will work out.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

This 300lb kid who looks like the kid from the Nutty Professor took my paper work when I was dealing with a kid and threw it all in the air (they call it "making it rain"). I called the code and myself and another staff member restrained him and put him in a room. 

That was just to top off my already trying day of writing kids up and putting them in room confinement. So much paperwork and checks and constantly having to have your guard turned on watching others during all this. It's draining mentally.

Yesterday I went to a friends little party after work and just didnt feel on par with the state of mind everyone was in. Granted everyone but me and one other were drunk/drinking but I'm used to this and usually still have a good time. I didnt really have a bad time to say but I found it hard to enjoy.

I need my insurance for a therapist to vent to and get my head straight again!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you are still doing well. Venting here helps in the meantime. 
Those kids are hardened. They can't see that you can be decent. Your SA becomes an advantage - you won;t let anything slip by, that's for sure.


----------

